# Why breeches??



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Umm...have you ever tried to ride dressage in jeans? Give it a go...let me know how that worked for you. :wink:

Full seat breeches have a leather/suede add-on that extends from the inner knee, up the inner part of the leg, and covers the bottom part of one's 'seat'. These are the areas that contact the saddle and the leather/suede provides a bit more grip to the slippery leather saddle for the rider.

Regular breeches just have a patch at the inner knee.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Breeches are based on military mounted unit uniforms. Most mounted units used a type of English saddle, and the tradition was continued with non-military riders. The idea was to be comfortable while riding long distances.

Cow punchers needed a strong fabric to withstand weeks in the saddle, and their preference was for denim. Not because it was comfy, but because it was durable. Western riders tend to wear jeans because of this particular tradition.

Full seat breeks are when the leather patch is extended all the way to the seat area, and doesn't stop at the lower thighs. Regular breeks are where the leather patch is between the lower thighs to just about mid-calf.

I prefer breeks simply because they're more comfortable than denim and don't have those gawdawful seams. The stretch denim riding pants are a good way to merge the two styles if you simply must ride in jeans.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, guys! That was very interesting to read. I actually don't like to ride in jeans because I feel pretty confined in movement (the exception is leisure trail ride in western saddle), so I use the sport pants and older pants I have (they are funny, but still go strong) for the jumping lessons. I was curious if the actual breeches give a better grip as I want to buy a pair.

Mercedes, I'm not in any way a dressage rider (and don't think I'll be able to be a one ever due to my abilities :wink: ), but why it's so hard? Because the jeans are more stiff?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The seams down the inside legs, Kitten. Those things will tear you up big time. Plus yes, denim is much stiffer than breek material. 

Not exactly conducive to producing the fine, almost invisible cues and close seat required in dressage.

I don't like my inside legs getting torn to shreds by jean seams, thank you. :wink:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Mercedes, I'm not in any way a dressage rider (and don't think I'll be able to be a one ever due to my abilities :wink: ), but why it's so hard? Because the jeans are more stiff?


Well, jeans have big, bulky seams where there shouldn't be seams. :wink: In western riding you ride on your 'pockets'...in english riding you don't and that big inseam up the inside of the leg converging at the crotch...um...yeah...

As well, you touched on the confinement issue of jeans, and jeans on a smooth leather dressage saddle is very slippery. You can't get jeans inside a riding boot either.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> Umm...have you ever tried to ride dressage in jeans? Give it a go...let me know how that worked for you. :wink:


For the first year I rode English (I'll call it dressage, but only of the lowest degree), I rode in jeans. I never had a problem with it, but I ended up buying a pair of used breeches off ebay that I don't mind eating dirt in, and I'll never go back! :lol: _Now_ it hurts to ride English in jeans.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> For the first year I rode English (I'll call it dressage, but only of the lowest degree), I rode in jeans. I never had a problem with it, but I ended up buying a pair of used breeches off ebay that I don't mind eating dirt in, and I'll never go back! :lol: _Now_ it hurts to ride English in jeans.


I would assume then that you learned how to sit in a more correct position since then, and now actually 'ride' instead of just manage to stay on the horse.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> I would assume then that you learned how to sit in a more correct position since then, and now actually 'ride' instead of just manage to stay on the horse.


_*Absolutely*_. I still have a lot to learn, and a lot to improve on, but it is far easier to sit correctly, and especially to use my seat, without fighting jeans. I don't think I ever learned so much about the importance of riding from my seat than when I bought my schooling breeches and started reading up on classical dressage.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All! That was very informative discussion. I think I gonna get a pair to see how it'll go compare to my sport pants. :lol:


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

For me, the seams in the jeans have never been an issue. However, if I'm in jeans I have to be in tight fitting jeans. If they are loose, THEN it starts to hurt from the material moving around and bunching in wrong areas. About 1/2 the time I'll use my half chaps with my jeans. I've also known people to use standing wraps around their own calves prior to riding in jeans.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I only ride in real breeches at shows or clinics. I ride in riding tights that look like breeches except they are more comfy most of the time  I use them because A) I can't imagine riding in jeans and B) They help me stick to the saddle.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I <3 my full seats. They look so much more professional than jeans, and so much more flattering than those tights. They reduce a lot of the chaffing that I get from riding in jeans and the full seat provides more grip on my saddle.
My favorite brands are RTS and Arista. Although they are expensive I have had pairs for 10 years and they still look new.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I ride in jeans and half chaps and am pretty much just now learning to actually ride, rather than just be a passenger. Catching on to the dressage theory and only just understanding how to apply it all. Still a LONG way to go. Haven't had a problem yet with the jeans, but I've ridden in jeans my entire life, and don't show, no money to do so. However, when I eventually can show I'll obviously buy some breeches, tall boots, etc. and then we'll see how I feel about riding in jeans. But for now I'll kick it tacky style and keep doing what I do.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I would also like to say that breeches are used in conjunction with tall boots. They don't reach as far down your leg, so they make wearing tall boots easier.
Jodhpurs are the ones that reach all the way down your leg, and are used with paddock boots.
Try riding in jods and tall boots and it is certainly not comfortable.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I've also found that I get overly sweaty when riding in jeans. I've never had that problem when using breeches though.


----------



## chrispy (Jul 2, 2009)

The correct equipment tends to be correct because it works. Bike riders wear bike shorts, dancers wear tights, English riders wear breeches -- and boots, and helmets, and gloves, and . . . . . whatever else our little hearts desire to spend money on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I <3 my full seats. They look so much more professional than jeans, and so much more flattering than those tights. They reduce a lot of the chaffing that I get from riding in jeans and the full seat provides more grip on my saddle.
> My favorite brands are RTS and Arista. Although they are expensive I have had pairs for 10 years and *they still look new.*


So do you just wash them in washing machine? Or it's an issue with the leather(?) seat.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitten, I wear On Course breeks. Mine can be put in the washing machine. I imagine there are some that have to be dry cleaned, but I wouldn't buy 'em! :wink:

I love my full seats. With the Equisuede on my saddle and the full seat breeks, I can sit pretty much any spook my hot Arab gelding throws at me. He's the reason I went ahead and bought the full seats, as I'd only ever worn the regulars.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I ride primarily Western so I'm all for jeans. When I use my mom's old English saddle, though, I ride in jeans. I don't have to post since my horse is gaited so it makes it a little easier to ride in jeans . My mom gave me some of her old breeches so maybe I should wear them next time I go English.....


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Let me tell you I have some gnarly scars on my knees and calves from when I used to ride in jeans... and not to mention what jeans do to calfskin saddles EEEK!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Cuz breeches are sexy....duh.

 I to have scars and have issues with the seam in jeans. I do have a couple pairs of jeans I ride in when just going for a pleasure ride.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> So do you just wash them in washing machine? Or it's an issue with the leather(?) seat.


I use Leather Therapy's breech wash and chuck em in the washing machine on gentle and cold water. Hang to dry out of direct sunlight. They come out fantastic. If they really get dry, which they shouldn't if you're washing and storing them properly, then leather therapy also makes a "restorer" for the leather, like conditioner for your hair.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I use Leather Therapy's breech wash and chuck em in the washing machine on gentle and cold water. Hang to dry out of direct sunlight. They come out fantastic. If they really get dry, which they shouldn't if you're washing and storing them properly, then leather therapy also makes a "restorer" for the leather, like conditioner for your hair.


Thank you! I didn't even know how to care for such things!


----------

